# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  ویژگی های فلاتر چیست؟

## sirina

از اولین نسخه تا آخرین نسخه ویژگی های بیشتری به فلاتر اضافه شده است که در ادامه به برخی از ویژگی های فلاتر می پردازیم:
فلاتر اوپن سورس است: یعنی می توانید مستندات Flutter را در گیت هاب در این صفحه ببینید.
فلاتر چندسکویی (Cross platform) است: یعنی شما با یک بار نوشتن کد می توانید دو خروجی برای اندروید و iOS بگیرید.
خروجی فلاتر نیتیو (Native) است: این ویژگی باعث افزایش فوق العاده کارایی اپلیکیشن ها به نسبت سایر تکنولوژی های چندسکویی می شود.
فلاتر دارای قابلیت Hot Reload است: این ویژگی به شما کمک می کند تا به سرعت و به راحتی آزمایش کنید، رابط کاربر را ایجاد کنید، ویژگی های خود را اضافه کنید و اشکالات را برطرف کنید. Hot Reload با تزریق فایل های کد منبع به روز شده در دستگاه در حال اجرا Dart Virtual (VM) کار می کند. بعد از اینکه کلاس های VM با نسخه های جدید زمینه ها و توابع به روزرسانی می کنند، فریمورک Flutter بطور خودکار درخت ویجت را مجدداً بازسازی می کند و به شما امکان می دهد تا به سرعت اثرات تغییرات خود را مشاهده کنید.
این ویژگی سرعت برنامه نویسی اپلیکیشن ها را افزایش می دهد. به این صورت که هر بار که کد برنامه را تغییر می دهید نیاز نیست منتظر بمانید تا برنامه از نو کامپایل شود و خیلی سریع می توانید تغییرات را ببینید.
Hot Reload در فلاتر به صرفه جویی در زمان در حین توسعه کمک می کند تا برنامه نویس تغییرات اعمال شده را در بلادرنگ ببیند. این قابلیت به توسعه دهندگان کمک می کند تا به طور قابل توجهی کارآمدتر و سازنده تر باشند. هات ریلود در فلاتر بهتر از ویژگی های مشابه رقبا عمل می کند. به توسعه دهنده اجازه می دهد تا اجرای کد را متوقف کند، تغییراتی در کد ایجاد کند و کد را از همان مکان ادامه دهد. این امر توسعه را تا حد زیادی سرعت می بخشد و امکان تست بیشتر را فراهم می کند.
ویژگی های قابل دسترس نیتیو و SDK ها: روند توسعه برنامه شما از طریق کدهای نیتیو Flutter، ادغام های شخص ثالث و API های سیستم عامل آسان و لذت بخش می شود. بنابراین، شما می توانید به راحتی به ویژگی های نیتیو و SDK ها در هر دو سیستم عامل اندروید و iOS دسترسی پیدا کرده و از زبان های برنامه نویسی پرکاربرد مانند Kotlin و Swift استفاده مجدد کنید.
کد مینیمال: فلاتر با استفاده از زبان برنامه نویسی دارت توسعه یافته است. دارت از ترکیب JIT و AOT استفاده می کند که به بهبود زمان کلی راه اندازی، عملکرد و سرعت بخشیدن به عملکرد کمک می کند. JIT سیستم عملکرد را با عملکرد Hot Reload بهبود می بخشد. این نرم افزار UI را بدون تلاش برای ساختن یک محصول جدید، تازه می کند.

اگر دنبال آموزش فلاتر هستید دوره متخصص فلاترسایت الکامکو رو پیشنهاد می کنم دوستان.

----------

